# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Θέλω απλά να βγάλω κάποια πράγματα από μέσα μου

## Πηνελόπη Κονιτοπούλου

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Γράφω αυτό το ποστ γιατί θέλω απλώς να βγάλω κάποια πράγματα από μέσα μου κι επειδή αυτό το διάστημα και μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα βρίσκομαι στο εξωτερικό δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να επισκεφθώ κάποιον ψυχολόγο.
Πριν ξεκινήσω, αν υπάρχει κάποιος που διαβάζει αυτό το ποστ θα ήθελα αν απαντήσει να μην με κράξει ακόμα κι αν ο,τι θέλει να πει είναι αλήθεια. Όπως "το απλά είσαι τεμπέλα σαν όλα τα παιδιά της ηλικίας σου" και κάτι τέτοια. Στην προκειμένη στιγμή δεν θα μου κάνει καλό παρόλο που ξέρω να δέχομαι την αλήθεια. Έτσι κι αλλιώς κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος σωστά;

Έχετε δει την ταινία "Το κορίτσι που άφησα πίσω μου" με την Τζολί; Την ξαναείδα πρόσφατα και είπα : "γιατί πρέπει να δίνουμε ταμπέλες και ονόματα σε όλους και σε όλα;". "Αυτός είναι μαύρος, ο άλλος είναι γκέϊ σα δεν ντρέπεται, ωχ αυτή δεν τρώει κρέας πως ζει;" κλπ.. Το κορίτσι της ταινίας ίσως είναι όπως κάποια στιγμή της είπαν, απλά μια τεμπέλα που δεν θέλει να κάνει τίποτα με τη ζωή της.
Εγώ πάλι θα ήθελα να κάνω πολλά. 

Όταν ήμουν πιο μικρή στο δημοτικό δεν είχα πολλούς φίλους και τα άλλα παιδάκια με κορόϊδευαν. Στη δευτέρα δημοτικού ξεκίνησα ρυθμική γυμναστική κι από όσο μου λέγανε είχα πολύ ταλέντο. Κάποια στιγμή με ζήτησαν στην εθνική ομάδα αλλά κανένας δεν με υποστήριξε τόσο ώστε να πάω τελικά. Κι όμως δεν κατηγορώ την οικογένειά μου αλλά αυτή είναι η αλήθεια. Μια φορά θυμάμαι πως είχα ένα πορτοκαλί τετράδιο, εκείνο της αντιγραφής (ωραίες εποχές) και δεν είχα κάνει ωραία γράμματα. Έτσι η μητέρα μου, πήρε το τετράδιο μου, το πέταξε στα σκουπίδια, μου φώναξε δυνατά και με χαστούκισε με τόση δύναμη που μάτωσε το χείλος μου. Την επόμενη μέρα ντρεπόμουν να δώσω το τετράδιο μου στη δασκάλα λόγω του ότι ήταν λερωμένο από τα σκουπίδια. Επιπλέον, θυμάμαι πως ποτέ δεν με πίεσαν ή δεν με έκαναν έστω με όμορφο τρόπο να αγαπήσω το διάβασμα. Ίσως ήταν γιατί οι γονείς μου έχουν βγάλει μόνο το δημοτικό, ίσως επειδή δεν ήξεραν τον τρόπο να μου το δείξουν, ίσως πολλά. Βέβαια κάποτε μια καθηγήτρια ιδιαίτερων μου είχε πει "άνθρωπος που θέλει να διαβάσει, διαβάζει". Αν όμως ποτέ στη ζωή σου δεν έχεις μάθει πως είναι, πώς θα το κάνεις τώρα;

Πήγαινα πολλές εκδρομές με τη μητέρα μου. Δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ κάτι για το ότι μπορεί να απατάει τον μπαμπά μου ή κάτι τέτοιο. Είχε πάντα πολλούς φίλους άντρες αλλά ποτέ δεν έδινα σημασία. Θυμάμαι όμως πως μια φορά κάποιος σχολίασε το στήθος της επειδή είναι μεγάλο και ωραίο. Θυμάμαι πως μια φορά ίσως να φιλιόταν με κάποιον ή να έκανε σεξ μαζί του ενώ βρισκόμουν κι εγώ στο κρεβάτι. Έχω κάτι τέτοιες εικόνες στο μυαλό μου από τότε που δεν λένε να φύγουν και δεν ξέρω αν πραγματικά έχουν συμβεί ή όχι. Ποτέ δεν το έχω συζητήσει με κανέναν.

Ο μπαμπάς μου πέθανε πριν 6 χρόνια από καρκίνο. Ήμουν 17 χρονών, κρίσιμη ηλικία δεν νομίζετε; Ο μπαμπάς ήμουν ήταν νοσηλευτής-τραυματιοφορέας στο νοσοκομείο Αγία Σοφία. Λόγω αυτού πάντα εκείνος με έτρεχε σε οποιονδήποτε γιατρό. Ο μπαμπάς με πήγαινε πάντα στην παιδική χαρά να "βοσκήσω" όπως μου έλεγε για πλάκα. Με πήγαινε για ψώνια, στο σχολείο, στο φροντιστήριο, στις φίλες μου. Ο μπαμπάς. Ήταν η ασφάλειά μου. Κι όλα αυτό έφυγε όταν έφυγε κι εκείνος. Φοβάμαι πλέον να πηγαίνω σε κάποιο γιατρό. Φοβάμαι γενικά και δεν νιώθω καμία ασφάλεια. 

Τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβρη ήρθα στην Σαραγόσα-Ισπανία με erasmus και θα είμαι εδώ μέχρι τέλος του μήνα. Στο 2ο έτος πήρα το proficiency στα αγγλικά. Στο 3ο ξεκίνησα ισπανικά μαθήματα για να έρθω εδώ. Στη σχολή πέρασα μέσω ΕΠΑΛ αλλά όχι εκεί που ήθελα κι έτσι αποφάσισα να μείνω για να ευχαριστήσω για μια ακόμα φορά τη μητέρα μου και να της δείξω πως δεν είμαι άχρηστη. Εκεί λοιπόν θέλω να καταλήξω. Πως νιώθω πως ζω μία ζωή την οποία επιλέγει μόνο η μητέρα μου. Μου έχει πει ότι εξαρτιέμαι από εκείνη. Εκείνη δηλαδή το θέλει. Ίσως επειδή είμαι το μόνο κορίτσι μετά τα 3 αδέρφια μου; Νιώθω συχνά μεγάλη πίεση από εκείνη κι όσο είμαι εδώ έχω χαλαρώσει αρκετά, 10 μήνες μακριά από όλους.. 

Έλεγα πάντα πως δεν θα δοκιμάσω ποτέ τσιγάρο. Κι όμως δοκίμασα όταν έκλεισε 6 χρόνια ο μπαμπάς. Και κάνω που και που αλλά όχι συχνά. Αρκετές φορές μου αρέσει να πίνω μέχρι να ζαλιστώ έτσι για να πηγαίνω πιο εύκολα για ύπνο. Τέλος πάντων, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι κάποιες φορές ξυπνάω και θέλω να γεμίζω τη μέρα μου κάνοντας ωραία και δημιουργικά πράγματα, ενώ άλλες όπως σήμερα δεν θέλω να κάνω απολύτως τίποτα. Και αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται φυσιολογικό.
Επίσης, έλεγα καμιά φορά για πλάκα από παλιά πως θα ήθελα να φιλήσω μια κοπέλα έτσι για να δω πως είναι. Ποτέ όμως δεν είπα ότι μου άρεσαν κι οι κοπέλες ή κάτι τέτοιο. Πάντα όμως θυμάμαι ότι μου άρεσε να περιτριγυρίζομαι από κάποιες δασκάλες/καθηγήτριες/προπονήτριες. Με έκαναν να νιώθω όμορφα και μου άρεσε η προσοχή που μου έδιναν. Κι αυτό έχει συνεχιστεί και τώρα και με φίλες μου. Εδώ και ένα μήνα κάνω παρέα με μια Γερμανίδα με την οποία περνάω πάρα πολύ όμορφα (εκείνης της αρέσουν και οι κοπέλες). Πιανόμαστε χέρι χέρι, μου χαϊδεύει τα μαλλιά όταν βλέπουμε ταινίες κλπ. Και νιώθω κάτι παραπάνω σίγουρα και με τρομάζει. Παρόλο που βλέπω πως όλο αυτό είναι αμοιβαίο, με τρομάζει γιατί δεν ξέρω γιατί μου συμβαίνει αυτό και τι σημαίνει. 

Αυτά.. ήθελα να πω μερικά από αυτά που με βασανίζουν τελείως περιληπτικά. Ευχαριστώ όσους το διαβάσουν κι όπως είπα παρακαλώ μην με κράξετε ή μην με θεωρήσετε περίεργη. Ήθελα απλώς να πω αυτά που νιώθω μέχρι να γυρίσω Ελλάδα και να καταφέρω να βρω έναν ψυχολόγο :)

----------


## nick190813

ενταξει δεν ειπες κατι κακο η περιεργο...αρκετα απο αυτα μ φενονται φυσιολογικα πραγματα...δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος να σ κραξει κανενας...
ζησε την ζωη σου και ολα τα αλλα αστα πισω μην δινεις σημασια σ ανουσια πραγματα

----------


## cdeleted29517

Πολλές οι αναφορές σου στο παρελθόν....Τώρα έχεις θέμα με το διάβασμα? Δεν σου αρέσει η σχολή σου? Όταν θα γυρίσεις θα μείνεις με την μητέρα σου? Επρεπε να πας σε κάποιον γιατρό και δεν πήγες?

----------


## Πηνελόπη Κονιτοπούλου

Ναι υποθέτω πως ακόμα έχω θέμα με το διάβασμα. Η σχολή όχι δεν μου αρέσει τόσο. Όταν γυρίσω θα μείνω με τη μητέρα μου Αθήνα κι από Σεπτέμβρη θα πάω Κοζάνη λογικά, για να συνεχίσω τη σχολή. Σε γιατρούς γενικά δεν πάω όσο θα έπρεπε αφού μόνη μου δεν μπορώ και η μητέρα μου θεωρεί πως δεν χρειάζεται κάποιες φορές (ίσως και λόγω οικονομικών).

----------


## nick190813

> Ναι υποθέτω πως ακόμα έχω θέμα με το διάβασμα. Η σχολή όχι δεν μου αρέσει τόσο. Όταν γυρίσω θα μείνω με τη μητέρα μου Αθήνα κι από Σεπτέμβρη θα πάω Κοζάνη λογικά, για να συνεχίσω τη σχολή. Σε γιατρούς γενικά δεν πάω όσο θα έπρεπε αφού μόνη μου δεν μπορώ και η μητέρα μου θεωρεί πως δεν χρειάζεται κάποιες φορές (ίσως και λόγω οικονομικών).


εσυ τωρα ψυχολογικα εισαι καλα?νιώθεις ωραια?

----------


## PAPA

Πηνελόπη σε ευχαριστούμε που μας έγραψες κάποια κομμάτια απο τη ζωή σου. Είσαι γενναίο κορίτσι να ξέρεις. Πρέπει όμως να επαναπροσδιοριστείς! Κάπου μέσα σ΄όλα αυτά που έζησες και ζεις πρέπει να βρεις την αληθινή Πηνελόπη. Λυπάμαι για το μπαμπά σου , είναι λογικό να τον είχες πρότυπο. Η μητέρα σου δεν ωφέλησε την μέχρι τώρα πορεία σου. Μπορώ να πω ότι υπήρξε το λάθος πρότυπο για σένα σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφεις. Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι πρέπει να δεις ψυχολόγο για να σε βοηθήσει να βρεις τον εαυτό σου. Η κρίση ταυτότητας - φύλλου που έχεις θεωρώ ότι σχετίζεται με τα βιώματα που έχεις από την παιδική σου ηλικία και ιδιαιτέρως με το μητρικό πρότυπο. 
Φιλικά
Δήμητρα

----------


## cdeleted29517

Kαι πως είναι η ζωή σου στην κοζάνη?

----------

